# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thai Rezepte / Küche >  Koch mal Thai

## schiene

Auf dieser Seite gibts Thaifertiggerichte.Wer also nicht kochen kann oder keine Zeit hat kann es ja mal probieren.
Ein Gewinnspiel gibts auch noch auf der Seite.....
http://koch-mal-thai.de/epages/22fa2...ries/Category1

----------


## Koch Mal Thai

> Auf dieser Seite gibts Thaifertiggerichte.[/URL]


Danke für den Hinweis hier. Da wir hier im FORUM nicht kostenlos werben wollen, würde ich gerne nur eine Sache leicht berichtigen.

Es handelt sich mitnichten um Fertiggerichte, sondern vielmehr um Kochsets, in denen alle notwendigen Zutaten für das selbst kochen von diversen 'Thai Currys und Thai Suppen für 2 Portionen enthalten sind.
Es soll Zeit und Geld beim Einkaufen sparen, vor allem aber vermeiden, dass man nach dem Shoppen noch mehr offene Packungen zuhause stehen hat.
Ganz authentisch Thai sind sie übrigens nicht. Wir haben die Geschmacksverstärker weggelassen. 555
Guten Appetit!

----------


## Enrico

Ich hab mir das Angebot angeschaut gehabt und denke schon das es für manchen sehr interessant ist, besonders wenn man als Tourist noch mal sich an den Urlaub in Thailand erinnern will. Nette Idee. 

Mobil gesendet.

----------


## Erich

Wirklich mal eine Gute Idee, viel Erfolg bei der Vermarktung (naja, wir haben die Zutaten alle im Haus und würden das nicht kaufen, aber wenn mal wieder jemand bei uns nach einem Rezept fragt, bekommt er den Tip).

----------


## Koch Mal Thai

> Nette Idee.


Vielen Dank für die netten Worte. Wir arbeiten übrigens mit der Yan Wal Yun Group Corp. zusammen. Die kennt man in Thailand unter ihrer Marke "Healthy Boy".
Sie sind ISO9001 - 2008 zertifiziert und erfüllen den Hygiene Standard HACCP. Beides wird laufend geprüft von SGS, in Deutschland als Fresenius Institut bekannt.

Natürlich suchen wir nach Vertriebspartnern in Deutschland und Österreich. Wir denken da an Asia Shops und Delikatessenläden.
Für deren Kundschaft ist es eine gute Gelegenheit einfach in Thaifood reinzuschnuppern, ohne gleich große Packungen der diversen Zutaten kaufen zu müssen.
Gleichzeitig gewinnt man so auch neue Kundschaft, die bisher noch nicht mit Thaifood in Berührung gekommen sind.
Kontakt info@km-food.com

----------


## Mr Mo

@Koch mal Thai

hab mir mal eure Seite angeschaut und bin beim Impressum etwas erschrocken
weil ich gar nicht gewusst hab das es sowas hier in der Gegend gibt.

Gruß aus dem Lkrs. CO !

Mo

----------


## Koch Mal Thai

> @Koch mal Thai
> Gruß aus dem Lkrs. CO !
> Mo


Grüsse aus LIF zurück.

Wir sind erst 2 Wochen im Verkauf, nach 15 Monaten Produktentwicklung und Zollstress.
Schau doch mal in unserem Lagerverkauf in LIF vorbei. Gibt 5% Rabatt und ein nettes Gespräch obendrauf.

----------


## Mr Mo

Ja, mal sehen wie es sich einrichten lässt.
Eure Öffnungszeiten sind ein wenig ungünstig für mich,
aber da wird sich schon mal was ergeben.

Schön' Sunndich noch!  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...ich esse seit mindestens 35 Jahren Thaifood
ja, auch Isaan Food ..nur ohne Pla Rar 
nun hab ich Lust auf Linsensuppe mit Mettwurst 
auf Schnitzel mit Erbsen/Möhrengemüse und Salzkartoffeln  ::  ... :: 
aber Heute gab's schon wieder Thai food 
Kai Jas sai ...anstatt Fleisch drin...fein gekackte Gung's
mus ich die Mettwurst doch wieder auf einen der nächsten Tage verschieben

----------


## wein4tler

Wer hat die Gungs fein gekackt, Willi? Gibt es da Spezialisten dafür?  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Wer hat die Gungs fein gekackt, Willi? Gibt es da Spezialisten dafür?


...meine tochter, weinler
Zur zeit finden zwischen ihr und meiner angetrauten hier in der küche die reinsten kochduelle statt

----------


## schiene

@Koch mal Thai

Sorry das ich das mit dem Wort "Fertiggerichten" falsch ausgedrückt habe.
Was mich interessieren würde wäre etwas über die Haltbarkeitsdauer und wie es gelagert werden sollte.
Ich hätte da eventuell einen Asiashop welcher Interesse hätte.

----------


## Koch Mal Thai

> @Koch mal Thai
> Was mich interessieren würde wäre etwas über die Haltbarkeitsdauer und wie es gelagert werden sollte.


Hallo schiene
Unsere Produkte sind mindestens bis Juni 2015 haltbar und einfach nur trocken zu lagern.
Liebe Grüße aus LIF

----------


## schiene

Danke für deine Auskunft.
Ich habe mir gerade über eure Seite das Probierset bestellt.

----------


## wein4tler

@Willi Wacker: Willi Dir geht es gut. Kochduelle, das könnte ich auch brauchen. Was sagt da die Figur dazu?

----------


## Willi Wacker

> @Willi Wacker: Willi Dir geht es gut. Kochduelle, das könnte ich auch brauchen. Was sagt da die Figur dazu?


...Figur geht noch...ich kämpfe jeden Tag bzw. ich jogge fast jeden Tag meine ca. 10 Km
ausserdem kochen die beiden mit Fisch, Gungs, Krebsen, Lachs und Gemüse aus dem Garten 
wenig Fett, Fleisch ...und ..ich fresse halt nicht übermässig ....obwohl ..manchmal ... ::

----------


## schiene

Wer hat dir ein Visum für FFM gegeben  ::

----------


## frank_rt

den willi wacker hats doch mal in der OP gegeben. oder täusche ich mich so  ::

----------


## wein4tler

Hut ab Willi, gegen mich bist Du ein schlanker Jüngling. Vielleicht sollte ich auch weg vom Schweinsbraten und Wiener Schnitzel und den ganzen Mehlspeisen.

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Hut ab Willi, gegen mich bist Du ein schlanker Jüngling. Vielleicht sollte ich auch weg vom Schweinsbraten und Wiener Schnitzel und den ganzen Mehlspeisen.


...mit meinen 65 j. Bin ich noch gut drauf und es klappt noch alles  :: 
Und wenn bu einmal über den punkt bist mit schweinshaxe u.s.w. dann vermisst du es auch nicht.
Wer will schon diabetis,bluthocdruck und den ganzen scheiss.
Ist aber auch nicht so dass ich auf alles verzichte....nur nicht mehr jeden tag


Frank
Was ist op?

----------


## schiene

Die Lieferung der Produkte lief tadellos und schnell.
Gestern die erste Pakung "green Curry" getestet.
Ich habe dazu Schweinefleisch (mehr wie auf der Rezeptur angegeben) etwas Paprika und Champigons verwendet.
Alles ging schnell und einfach zu zubereiten.Da wir gerne sehr scharf essen gab ich noch etwas Chillis hinzu (wirklich nur wer sehr scharf essen kann).
Schmackhaft+lecker und schnell zubereitet. :: 
Gut geeignet für Leute welche sonst nicht Thai kochen.Ansonsten denke ich das jede/r in einer Thaibeziehung die Zutaten mehr oder weniger zu Hause hat.Somlak und mir hat gut geschmeckt.

----------


## Koch Mal Thai

Vielen Dank schiene!

Yan Wal Yun, oder besser bekannt unter "Healthy Boy", hat uns ein tolles Produkt an die Hand gegeben.

Es ist in der Tat für Leute, die Thaifood entweder vermissen, oder es mal ausprobieren wollen.

Im November werden wir Besuch vom Thai General Konsulat haben. 
Es hat sich zu denen rumgesprochen und die wollen Einkaufen und probieren kommen.

----------


## TeigerWutz

.
So schaut's aus, wenn sich der Farang in Wien "Mu-Daeng" / หมูแดง macht.  :Blinzeln:  








(Wenn auch mal mit Kartoffelpü, statt Reis)

Lg TW

----------


## wein4tler

Die rote Farb schaut so furchtbar künstlich aus. Im Asia-Gschäft gibts es im Sackerl zum kaufen, aber ich schreck immer davor zruck.

----------


## TeigerWutz

LG TW

----------


## TeigerWutz

Chicken-Biryani (kao mok gai/ข้าวหมกไก่)

----------


## Enrico

Das habe ich mal bei einem Bekannten, der hatte ein Indisches Restaurant um die Ecke, privat zu Hause gegessen. War weit entfernt von dem was wir kennen  ::

----------

